# Home remedies: Best Overnight Treatment for a Pimple?



## LivinLuxuriously

I know there are tons and tons of home remedies for pimples - what do you guys suggest?  I've heard crazy things to remove redness or to extract an infection - I'd love to hear everyones philosophies


----------



## Chamber Doll

in high school I used to do this home remedy of alcohol, baking soda, & milk of magnesia on my face........it actually worked but the routine was so tedious that I gave up on that

for overnight I would suggest toothpaste........but it will make the area red........so if you have a good cover up you should be okay......the toothpaste just dries it up and shrinks the bump up a little


----------



## esile

hydrocortisone cream will help with the inflammation and redness.


----------



## divadarlinn

yea I've heard that toothpaste works great


----------



## Cricket

slice up a cucumber and toss it into the blender, put on your face for about 20-30 minutes as long as you can stand it.  Your face will feel great!  I did this as a teenager and it really worked on my t-zone for oily skin.


----------



## poutine

for me, it is aloe vera gel.  it does reduce swelling.


----------



## Cal

Toothpaste. It dries the pimple out.  And makes it smell minty fresh.


----------



## superBag

Cal said:
			
		

> Toothpaste. It dries the pimple out. And makes it smell minty fresh.


 
ITA... lolz heheh minty  heheh..


----------



## morepls

This isn't exactly a home remedy but I use something called Bye Bye Blemish which I get at Walgreens,


----------



## morepls

This isn't exactly a home remedy but I use something called Bye Bye Blemish which I get at Walgreens, it's got sulfur in it and dries it overnight.  Also, Visine takes the red out of a pimple.


----------



## amanda

wexler skincare makes overnight pimple treatments, they come in packs of 18, and you use one per night.  they're individual so you don't contaminate the product with bacteria from the blemish (because that'll just cause more blemishes!).  they really do reduce redness and size, and you can get them at bath and body works.


----------



## purplekitty

As morepls said, Visine really does get the red out.  That's what they use at the Miss America pageants, so if they can rely on it, it must work.


----------



## TheImportersWife

a product with 5-10% benzoyl peroxide, along with a 1% cortisone cream.


----------



## the real deal

divadarlinn said:
			
		

> yea I've heard that toothpaste works great


 
I've tried the toothpaste option, all it does is make the area redder and more irritetated.  Dermatologists also agree that it doesn't have any positive affect. Tried just about every overnight zit treatment and none of em work .


----------



## icechampagne

I use toothpaste. I tried it once & it worked really well..the pimple was gone by the next morning. But that was the only time it actually worked..sometimes it takes longer


----------



## tulemar

For a more high tech approach you can use the zeno. It heat up the tip and you place it on the blemish for 3 minutes...after two treatments  you get massive improvement.  It supposedly cause the bacteria to die and the lesion goes away.


----------



## missydarla

I have some meds from my dermatologist which are really good although sometimes i dab tea tree oil on my face


----------



## missydarla

I have some meds from my dermatologist which are really good although sometimes i dab tea tree oil on my face


----------



## madamefifi

Clinique makes a good spot-treatment that has salicylic acid in it. Or you could just crush up some aspirins and make a paste to dab on your spots.


----------



## handbag addict

Good cleansing with antibacterial soap then apply dalacin c(clindamycin phosphate solution) or any drying solution like tea tree and then mandatory a cortisone cream.Next day it will be gone or worst case scenario half the size. I have a serious problem and i know...


----------



## kristina13

Well I've heard that squeezing lemon onto your face works a treat!!!!!!!! It really works but make sure your hands are CLEAN and you only leave it on for 15 minutes then wash it off..


----------



## juliep

Tea tree oil works well although not really a home remedy.  It works as an antiseptic and will help with the inflamation and infection.  Get it from Aveda, it is 100% pure.  ALso you don't have to use a lot just, dab some of the oil on a q-tip then on your blemish.  Let it absorb into the skin and apply makeup or after your moisturizer you are ready for bed!!  Just don't play with it, it will go away soon!


----------



## dior24

I use Oxy. It cures small pimples very well. Don't use it excessively. I use it at night and the next morning, I use Kose Junkisui moisturizer which treats inflammation and redness. When I was a teenager and have bad acne, I pop some roaccutane pills prescribed by my dermatologist. I stick with my aesthetic physician now to make me beautiful.


----------



## MZVTEC

after hearing about the toothpaste option i wanted to see if it was truth or myth... so i performed a little mythbusters experiment of my own and used it on an area where i felt a little bump appearing...

BIG MISTAKE.. DO NOT USE TOOTHPASTE ANYWHERE NEAR UR FACE!!! 

the next day my skin was completely irritated and dried up, it actually felt leathery like croc skin... sooooo gross........

today i woke up.... the redness was gone and so was the pimple... but.. the skin has started to peel and its red raw underneath and now i look like a burns victim...    i shall now not leave the house for a week until my face is back to normal...


----------



## SilverSea

I always put a little bit of neosporin on a bandaid and sleep with it on and the next morning it's gone.


----------



## aecsula

Cricket said:


> slice up a cucumber and toss it into the blender, put on your face for about 20-30 minutes as long as you can stand it. Your face will feel great! I did this as a teenager and it really worked on my t-zone for oily skin.




SOUNDS REFRESHING IM GOING TO TRY IT RIGHT NOW THANX!!


----------



## honu

I put cortisone cream on and cover it with a band aid before I go to bed. In the morning I use ice (in a ziploc bag) and that also helps with the redness and swelling and take ibuprofen. 

Can you tell I've deal with pimples all the time?!!


----------



## thithi

Neosporin is great for pimples.  I've also tried Nature's cure cream, a homeopathic acne treatment that you can buy at drugstores and that helps dry it out too.


----------



## Cara Ramos

ALWAYS rinse off make up off at night! and Wash your face 2 times a day! cleanse, tone, and moisturize~ Drink water water water!!!!

Overnight..use lemon juice, or tea tree oil. Ice really helps a pimple before it begins. RetinA is realllly strong on your skin but it heals the pimples that really hurt! 

If you want facials..I have a couple of recommendations for people with oily skin with breakouts.

First, clean your skin by just dabbing a hot cloth on your face, the steam will open your pores! Then...use Tomatoes..they are greaaat for pimples! They have sooo many vitamins. Then rub ice in a cloth which helps your blood circulation! Then put egg whites on your face for 10 min. or until hardens..which helps breakouts really really good! 
Rinse with cold water and you will feel refreshed!

Ive tried these and they help out a lot


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

These are great!!!


----------



## missmustard

Another toothpaster here! Even Grandma used to recommend it.


----------



## truegem

One I heard of, I haven't tried though.

Pour boiling water over a slice of apple and let it soften.  Place the apple on the pimple for 20 min. (once it has cooled down enough).


----------



## katrines

I have a big hormonal sucker at the moment, and last night I went to bed with Neutrogena On the Spot (benzoyl peroxide) on it with one of those tiny Band-Aids on top. Woke up today and it was greatly reduced - not gone, but a big difference.


----------



## beastofthefields

*I heard urine gets rid of a pimple . But I don't like the idea of putting wee on my face.......think I'd rather suffer with a spot.*


----------



## Think2Day

I've never used toothpaste but many people say it works well.

I dab a little bit of Queen Helene's Mint julep Masque on it and by morning it is usually gone.


----------



## rethreads

beastofthefields said:


> *I heard urine gets rid of a pimple . But I don't like the idea of putting wee on my face.......think I'd rather suffer with a spot.*



At the rate i'm going, i will try anything EXCEPT this

eww

lol


----------



## shazzy99

sorry, deleted, my post was not home remedies


----------



## reginaPhalange

Not sure if this counts as a home remedy but tea tree oil works wonders as a spot treatment


----------



## Sophia S.

I wouldn't recommend using toothpaste. It can work to dry out a pimple, but depending on the type of toothpaste and your skin sensitivity, you run the risk of really irritating your skin. I've seen pictures of toothpaste causing "chemical burns" when used this way.

If you want something that works as well as benzoyl peroxide, but causes less irritation, try using tea tree oil. This explains how. https://www.acneauthority.org/tea-tree-oil-for-acne/

The best way to treat acne is to hit it from a few different angles. For example, tea tree oil kills the bacteria. Other products, such as salicylic acid helps cause dead skin cells to shed off more quickly, reducing clogged pores. Combine a couple things if you aren't having success with one treatment.


----------



## j19

Burt’s bees tea tree oil stick works the best for me - I put it on at night and the pimple is gone by morning


----------



## nicoletho

I rub anti-acne facial scrub on my pimples again and again until they dry up. They usually disappear in three days. Then I use All Purpose Hydroquinone Cream on the scars. I've never tried the home remedies posted on the internet before.


----------



## Goodfrtune

I bought these little self stick patches from Sephora called Peace Out Acne. Whenever I have a pimple I put one on and leave it there overnight. Bam, the next morning it is gone and if not gone then definitely a lot, lot better.


----------



## jess236

Ice or heat  depending on the pimple. 
Apple cider vinegar also works sometimes.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I bought a LightStim for acne (blue light). I find that if I hold it over the pimple for two cycles (it beeps after three minutes, so I hold it there for six) that it helps to dry it out. Of course the full LED face masks you can buy will work just as well. After I do that then I put a dab of Paula's Choice Skin Clearing Treatment on it with a q-tip. By morning it is usually much smaller.


----------



## HeidiDavis

I would be really careful with using toothpaste on your face, especially if you have sensitive skin. Fluoridated toothpaste is one of the suspected causes of perioral dermatitis. You don’t want to trade one problem for a bigger and harder to treat problem!  Use of hydrocortisone cream on the face is also a cause of perioral dermatitis, which is a bummer because I love how it calms the redness in my skin!  Just be cautious.  A pimple is crummy for sure but perioral dermatitis is worse!


----------



## mkn_z

I'll apply a thin layer of a benzoyl peroxide cream and let it dry completely. Then I'll put a large drop of anti biotic cream (neosporin works too). Then I'll put a bandaid over it and head to bed. This usually helps my large painful pimples reduce by almost half by the next day.


----------



## girliegirl

CosrX pimple patches. They’re amazing and work overnight on a breakout to remove the excess liquid and dry it up. Works every time but only on breakouts that have come to a head. 
On all others, Mario Badeacu Buffering lotion or a dab of Retin- A


----------



## almaelise

What works for me is pure honey. Cover the pimple in honey, then put a bandaid and go to bed. Honey is a natural antiseptic.


----------



## starrynite_87

Toothpaste is always my go to


----------



## balenciagrace

Mario Badescu drying lotion


----------



## NYCBelle

Tea tree oil on the spot only


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm Team Toothpaste. The cheap drugstore kind.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

For me, toothpaste works wonders. Aloe Vera gel is equally good to remove pimples.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Neosporin


----------

